# MagiSign 2.3 Cutter Plug-In For Adobe Illustrator (Mac Users)



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Mac Users - I found out that a cutter plug-in called NCS MagiSign has an updated demo available.

The new MagiSign demo version 2.3 works with Adobe Illustrator 10, CS 1.0, CS 2.0, CS 3.0, and Mac OS X Leopard, Tiger and Panther. It doesn't matter if you're using a PPC or Intel Mac. The cutters supported range from Rolands, to Summas, to Graphtecs, to Gerbers, to Iolines and to Mutohs, to name a few. Quite a compatible piece of software.

The developer (Philippe Jacques) advised that he will have the 2.3 demo links on his site in a couple weeks, but that they are free to share prior to. I also found out that he updates his app more than his site would imply. He also welcomes feedback, so feel free to email him for any questions, bugs, etc.

I'm going to test this plug-in with Illustrator CS 1.0 and Tiger this weekend to see if it compares with SignCut-X2. If you test it, post back. I'm sure other Mac users wouldn't mind knowing if this is another good plug-in for cutting in Illustrator & Mac OS X.  A screenshot of MagiSign is attached.

*For Leopard Users (Mac OS X 10.5):*

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Leopard and Adobe Illustrator 10.0

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Leopard and Adobe Illustrator CS 1.0

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Leopard and Adobe Illustrator CS 2.0

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Leopard and Adobe Illustrator CS 3.0


*For Tiger Users (Mac OS X 10.4):*

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Tiger and Adobe Illustrator 10.0

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Tiger and Adobe Illustrator CS 1.0

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Tiger and Adobe Illustrator CS 2.0


*For Panther Users (Mac OS X 10.3):*

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Panther and Adobe Illustrator 10.0

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Panther and Adobe Illustrator CS 1.0

NCS MagiSign 2.3 Demo for Mac OS X Panther and Adobe Illustrator CS 2.0


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Im just starting out and trying to decide if i should just get illustrator and this plug in, or illustrator and signcutx2. I currently dont know how to use either apart from a bit of knowledge of illustrator.

So having used both which would you recommend I get? Would I be able to do everything with the illustrator plug in or does it have limitations?


----------

